# Goat Stats?



## ConanMK (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Druid PC who wants a goat for his animal companion...

Anyone have goat stats?

Aparently there was a "Mountain Goat" in Dungeon #83... anyone got that handy?


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 24, 2007)

I know there's a Dire Goat in Tome of Horrors 1. The only goat I can find is in Dangerous Denizens from Kingdoms of Kalamar. It's not OGL, though.

Pinotage


----------



## Perun (Oct 24, 2007)

ConanMK said:
			
		

> I have a Druid PC who wants a goat for his animal companion...
> 
> Anyone have goat stats?
> 
> Aparently there was a "Mountain Goat" in Dungeon #83... anyone got that handy?




Don't have anything official... but here's what I'd do:

*Goat*
*N Medium Animal*
*Init +2*, *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5, low-light vision, scent
---------------------
*AC* 13 (+2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 11
*hp* 5 (1d8+1 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Refl* +4, *Will* +1
---------------------
*Speed* 40 ft.
*Melee* gore -5 (1d4)*
*BAB* +0, *Grp* +0
---------------------
Str 10, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Balance +6, Listen +5, Spot +5

_Skills:_ Goats receive a +4 racial bonus on all Balance checks.
* A goat is a noncombatant herbivore, and thus receives a -5 penalty on its attack rolls.

I haven't compared it to any MM animals, but -- unless there's some glaring error I missed -- I think it's preety close to a goat 

BTW, this was written with the Saanen goat breed in mind.


----------



## s-dub (Oct 25, 2007)

I would just go ahead and stat one out by comparing it to other similar animals.  For example, a wolf is similar but is faster and more cunning:

Goat:
Medium Animal
2D8 +4 (13 HP)
Init +1
Speed 40 ft. (8 squares)
AC 14 (+1 dex, +3 natural) Touch 11, FF 13
BAB/Grapple +1/+3
Attack Hoof +3 melee (1d6+1)
Full attack Hoof +3 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach 5/5
Special Attacks None
Special Qualities: Scent?
Saves Fort +5, Ref +4, Will 1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, cha 6

Anyways you get the idea...


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 25, 2007)

nmd


----------



## JRR_Talking (Oct 25, 2007)

go on then, why a goat?

personally i never played a druid, but id go for camel if i did (loads HD) as well as humour value.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Oct 25, 2007)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> I know there's a Dire Goat in Tome of Horrors 1. The only goat I can find is in Dangerous Denizens from Kingdoms of Kalamar. It's not OGL, though.
> 
> Pinotage




Don't get me started on Dire Goats!

My PCs absolutely _loathe_ them after almost being TPK'd by a fully buffed dire goat animal companion. (The druid didn't last 3 rounds, but his goat...   )


----------



## ConanMK (Oct 26, 2007)

JRR_Talking said:
			
		

> go on then, why a goat?
> 
> personally i never played a druid, but id go for camel if i did (loads HD) as well as humour value.




Aparently their character is based off of a magic card where a halfling is riding a goat. (incidently the druid is a halfling and uses the goat as a mount).


----------



## Thurbane (Oct 27, 2007)

The Book of Familiars (Troll Lord Games) has stats for a goat, p.146.


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Oct 28, 2007)

You mean a kithkin from the newest set?

I know that they had stats for hear animals and goats in 2ed ed and hackmaster.


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Oct 28, 2007)

http://ww2.wizards.com/Gatherer/CardDetails.aspx?name=Knight of Meadowgrain







This one?

http://ww2.wizards.com/Gatherer/CardDetails.aspx?name=Springjack Knight 






http://ww2.wizards.com/Gatherer/CardDetails.aspx?name=Knight of Meadowgrain

or this one?


----------



## Thurbane (Oct 29, 2007)

*Troll Lord says:*

*Goat*
*N Medium Animal*
*Init +1*, *Senses* Listen +6, Spot +6
---------------------
*AC* 13 (+2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 11
*hp* 15 (2d8+6 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Refl* +4, *Will* +0
---------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* Headbutt +4 melee (1d6+3) or 2 hooves +3 melee (1d4+3)
*BAB* +1, *Grp* +4
---------------------
Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
*Feats* Improved Bull Rush
*Skills* Balance +14, Climb +14, Jump +14

_Skills:_ Goats receive a +5 racial bonus on all Balance, Climb and Jump checks.


----------



## epochrpg (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a Dwarf Paladin who rode a large mountain goat.  The DM and I made up the abilities based on some other animal-- but replaced the scent feat with "Can Eat Anything!" (a made up ability).  It was a walking garbage disposal!


----------



## ivocaliban (Oct 30, 2007)

There are stats for Goats, Trained Pack Goats and Rams in _Dangerous Denizens: The Monsters of Tellene_. The book is on sale now for only $5.99 at their website and it's full of useful 3.5e animals and beasties. Just picked it up myself earlier this month and it's great!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't forget Peewit and Biquette!

-Hyp.


----------

